# Cognitive Behavioral Therapy or Biofeedback



## Amber333 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello,

After 30 years of sometimes severe IBS symptoms, I've finally found what works for me. Honestly I probably never had "IBS" to begin with but more of a food intolerance. As long as I stay away from grains I can stay symptom free. I'm fine with that.

Here's the problem. I'm left with insanely bad panic attacks if I step foot in a restaurant. The attacks are so bad that it will bring on an episode that will cause me to pass out, vomit, sweat like I was running a marathon and search out the nearest bathroom. The sad thing is that I only had one real episode from eating in a restaurant, I guess its the association with food and the feeling of being less in control. I have ruined every vacation we have been on in the last 15 years.

I've already used the IBS100 tapes. They were great but I can't say they helped with my problem. I noticed that there are two different therapies that might help me. The Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and I'm also seeing the Biofeedback. There are a few places near me that handle the Cognitive one but I would have to drive a bit for the Biofeedback. If its worth it then I will.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I would call each office and ask specifically if their therapists have dealt with your type of problem directly, what is involved and make a determination that way. Alternatively, you may want to revisit the IBS Audio Program as for some folks, like myself, it may take a round or two to address the panic attack aspects, even if you do not have IBS specifically. Hope that helps...all the best to you. : )


----------

